# Kitties :)



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Just want to tell you about my gorgeous boys (and I call them "My Boys"). Their names are Topcat and Benny, named after the cartoon characters 

I reserved Topcat when he was born. I was going through a tough time after having my daughter and we decided to get a cat. I was so excited to get my new baby that he was named and I had bought so many bits and pieces for him it was unbelievable! It was like preparing for a baby and it was the longest 8 weeks ever! The day finally arrived and I went to pick up TC. He was the tiniest little ball I'd ever seen and I loved him instantly. The lady who was giving them away pulled me aside and said "I just can't get rid of them! I have 7 left can you take another and I'll give you another litter tray and a bag od cat litter and food?" After a phone call to Dan, my other half he reluctantly agreed and I picked up this little black and white kitten. As I was inspecting him I noticed two little eyes staring at me. I passed the kitten to my mum and peeked round the corner. The little eyes began pounding up to me and he literally lept into my arms. He had picked me, I couldn't leave him. "you're coming home with me" I told him and put him in the carrier. It was only fitting I called him Benny. I took them home and they instantly became members of the family. 

2 and a half years on their personalities have blossomed. TC is a bold and brash manly cat. He's a regular tom who rules the culdisack but he doesn't leave it. Like Garfield hehe. Benny is more reserved and baby like. He enjoys his cuddles and doesn't leave my side or the house! 

I feel I have a strong relationship with my babies especially Benny who comes to bed with me every night to watch films  

Do any of you have stories of your kitties to share?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

One really big problem......we want pics.....lol.....

Since you are fairly new to the forum you may not know this....but I am not just the _oldfishlady_-but the _oldcatlady_ too....._laffs._....I have _29_ cats (_all spayed/neutere_d)..well...._31_ now since _2_ new tom cats showed up-but I expect them to leave soon-I generally get a few toms that pass by, rest up, gain a little weight from the cat food that is always in the hay barn-but once they find out I don't have any queens they move on....(_some pic/history on some of my critters in my thread I made on my critters_ a_nd on the orphan opossum in my album_)

I live on a large working cattle ranch so I have lots of room for my many critters.....with hundreds of stories behind each and every one of them.....


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

OFL runs a little farm or something lol jk jk 
i used to have an albino short hair, and his little sister, but she was a tabby domestic short hair
some body stole them, so now i have his older step sister, which is solid black

the reason there related is because i got a kitten one day, she runs away and comes back. but once she got pregnant and had her first litter in july 10th 2010. then her second litter in december 1st 2010

the first litter was all black and white, besides the one i have now, she was the runt and solid black. my cousins have the oldest cat and the third oldest, male and female "white sox and mittens" (both spayed and neutered) and my cat is female "midnight/sheba". the other one was a look-alike as the mom and older brother, but given away to my cousins old friend, there where 4 the first litter
the second litter was a black and white/tabby mix, where i got my albino cat and his sister "avalanche and tigris (tig-res)" both spayed and neutered, the albino "avalanche" was the oldest and the tabby "tigris" was the runt . my grandmother has the third oldest, my father loved him, his full first name is "Dr professor Mr sergeant Theodore bogangos" but my grandmother called him "Tido", and we also gave away a mix splash of black, white, and tabby girl to my aunts friend. there where 5 of the second litter, but one kitten (the second oldest) died by a internal deformation, she/he was smallest as well. the second litter had some deformities/issues the second oldest passed away, and "Tido" had a rib problem where it was flat on the bottom, i used to help the cat walk by lightly helping him up and walk, now it dosen't seem to bother him and he dosen't look like he has the flattening no more. the runt "Tigris" has fluids in her lungs so she couldn't breathe, so my dad was softly pushing her stomach and the fluids later came out.

the strangest story, ever.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

here is a pic of the tabby girl "Tigris":








here is a old picture of "Tido" or "Midnight" (i don't remember) when he was a kitten:








i don't have a photo of the albino i'll find one later


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

Sorry if I scare you, but be careful because cat litter boxes can carry stepholocacus(sp),I think it is also know as staph disease or infection, so be careful with your child.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

You might be thinking of _Toxoplasmosis_-this is more related to pregnant women due to the cat eating mice with the parasite _Toxoplasma gondii_ and passing it in the fecal matter.....

Staphyloccus-lot of different strains and is everywhere even on your hands-its opportunistic pathogen and not always pathogenic and why good hand washing is so important..


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I think cats are sweet. I grew up with them. But the most I ever lived with was with my cousin who worked at a vet and was trying to save the world or something. By the time I moved out she had 7 cats of her own, a new roommate moved in with 3 of her own. There was 1 litter box o.o

All the cats I ever owned were, in fact, not mine. I lived with my mom for a bit and she had her Mama, my sister had Illusion and I had the dog Coco and my rabbits. We lived together for about 2-3 years. When I moved out with my dog and boyfriend in 2010 I instantly felt the void of having no cats!

I could not take care of a cat and my dog and rabbit (I am a student afterall) so we decided to wait on getting one and decided to feed the neighbors' cats. We bought them treats and spent time with them, that was also on a cul-de-sac so they didn't stray far and they were never in any real danger. All neutered too. 

My doggie passed away last September. We moved to this apartment in November and we decided to keep an open mind for cats. Then my mom texted me one night that her neighbor upstairs was going to jail and left his cat outside. This cat, Oliver, used to peek through the windows into my mom's apartment and watch Mama and he was so sweet and rubbed against people's legs and she asked if I wanted him. Since his owner obviously did not take into account where his cat should go while he went to jail. We picked Oliver up the next night. 

He was laying on a cold wet blanket outside the door of his house. No food. No water. 

Oliver has been with us since. He has already been neutered by his old owner, which made me feel a little bad by taking him. But he was infested with worms, probably from hunting outside. He was very sick. Vet took care of that though. 

I love cats.... But I really prefer dogs!  Oliver is just a nuisance with the bunny and making noise and knocking things down and biting! <3 we love him.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Christople said:


> Sorry if I scare you, but be careful because cat litter boxes can carry stepholocacus(sp),I think it is also know as staph disease or infection, so be careful with your child.


Don't worry, as with every pet/interest/hobby etc I research thoroughly. And not to sound snippy or anything, but I wouldn't let my child near the litter trays anyway. She's 3 and knows to stay away from them.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

I did have a dog called Murphy. He was a Saint Bernard. He's recently been rehomed due to a change in circumstances resulting in him being locked inside all the time and it wasn't fair  Do miss him horribly sometimes. To be honest though, even though I grew up in a dog loving family, I personally am a cat person.


----------

